# another portable bow press



## Raf Morgan (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi guys,

I just made this bow press. I needed to change the strings, there was no shop around, you know...So I did some improvisation.

I was pretty cheap ( about 10USD ) and it works very well.


----------



## cory d stroyer (Aug 23, 2009)

nice


----------



## Rob D (Dec 26, 2009)

Great Idea. Very clever.


----------



## Raf Morgan (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks guys! It works really good, but only for "non past-parallel" limbs. It´s an open source project, so anyone is free to improve it´s design!


----------



## cory d stroyer (Aug 23, 2009)

how thick is the wood strips would ply wood work?


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

i would go to home depot or lowes and get unistrut square washers and dip them in plastic dip.i would do the bolt between the washers so it did not mess up the camo between the v in the limb. you did a good job on the press.


----------



## rdhj (Dec 29, 2010)

what are all these parts called and what section of the store can i find them in....would like top make one for myself for small jobs


----------



## AZBowhunt (Nov 4, 2007)

Turnbuckle (middle thing), cable, cable clamps, screw eyes, wingnuts, and oh yeah, wood.


----------



## dunk50 (Dec 7, 2003)

AS as the wood I would certainly use 1/2 plywood. Regular wood like pine, oak etc. could break a lot easier that plywood. It would not hurt to plastic dip the bolts but you could also plasti dip the wood. Now for my idea and I am going to build one just to do it. I will use the same turn buckle and same ibolts but in place of all the cable and clamps I would use small welded chain. 1/8 inch should be plenty strong. you could install one piece of chain between the turnbuckle and ibolt permanently. You then could attach the other piece of chain to the other end of the ibolt permanently. Now you open the last ibolt enough to slip the chain over at whatever length you need. Wallah, adjustable and the whole thing only is a little neater looking. Not putting you down, it was your idea but I have made a few homemade type presses and am anal about looks as well as function. Thanks


----------



## elkslayer4x5 (Sep 12, 2006)

Rather than run any metal part thru the limb forks I used 5/35 heavy wire cut 2" long. Tied 1/8" nylon braided cord to the wire with 2 clove hitches ( D loop knot ) and then dipped them into PlasticDip half a dozen times


----------



## rdhj (Dec 29, 2010)

just bought must of the things to make this but didnt get enough u nuts.....how long was the cable that you used...i wasnt sure how much i would need and happened to be at lowes and figured id get the stuff to make it...bought five feet...think that is enough?


----------

